# Ahh !!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

My sawmill assistant... She helps turn the log for me ha


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Log dog, got one just like her (mines a boy though)





.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a log dog too. She just lies there like a log. :laughing:


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol ya the boy is in the yard somewhere there def nice little buddies


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Can tell by the privacy fence and the woodpile, YOUR having way TOO MUCH fun in the backyard !!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing:

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

No complaints from the neighbors yet


----------

